# Trading US Stocks in Australia



## harold1981 (5 November 2014)

Hi all

I would like to buy some US stocks. Which brokers do you recommend in Australia with low brokerage? Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

Thanks

Harold


----------



## History Repeats (11 November 2014)

Interactive brokers


----------



## whackthebid (17 December 2014)

harold1981 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would like to buy some US stocks. Which brokers do you recommend in Australia with low brokerage? Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> ...




Etrade (the US one or the Hong Kong one), Speedtrader, Centrepoint, OptionsXpress


----------

